# Heat mat question



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

I bought a heat mat for my small greenhouse tray in hopes to bring up the temp in the little house to 77 F which I’ve read was the best temp or the baby seedlings. I noticed there is no thermostat on the mat to adjust the heat which when plugged with my tray sitting directly on top of the mat brings the temp up to at least over 80F before I unplugged it. Would it be safe to put a towel between the mat and the tray to try to manually adjust the temp in the house? Or should I be using a different method. My house is not warm enough to get the 77 inside the little house on it’s own without turning up the house heat which is out of the question after looking at our last gas bill. The temp in the house with the light gets between 68-74 during the day/night. I didn’t use the mat last grow and my plants did fine but was trying to fine tune it a bit more this grow. Wish I would have known about the thermostat thing before I purchased it. It was about 30 bucks. Any suggestions besides a new mat with a thermostat to adjust the temp in the greenhouse a bit higher? My seeds are starting to pop and I already have a few in the plugs that should be popping out of the plugs any day now. Want to be as kind to them as possible.  I used this same little house with my last seed grow with good success.


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

Heat mats are made to keep roots at 80f.  I have two running right now.  I love them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

They sell a controller on most sites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Thermostat-Temperature-Germination-Fermentation/dp/B015F4VFGI/ref=sr_1_4?adgrpid=1334807680383428&hvadid=83425551008400&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=59381&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvtargid=kwd-83425824878434%3Aloc-190&hydadcr=28668_11231520&keywords=heat+mat+controller&qid=1645311532&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

A dimmer switch works fine.  But you shouldn't need one....micro managing.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Heat mats are made to keep roots at 80f.  I have two running right now.  I love them.


So is 80f good for the seedlings to grow until transplant? Do you set your trays directly on the mat or on a towel or something between the mat and the tray


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 19, 2022)

yes use a towel or some ceramic plates or anything to keep the tray off the mat

you will have to monitor the temps and either put more towels or thinner ones or whatever to get a mean temp of 75-80

or just buy the thermostat..


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes use a towel or some ceramic plates or anything to keep the tray off the mat
> 
> you will have to monitor the temps and either put more towels or thinner ones or whatever to get a mean temp of 75-80
> 
> or just buy the thermostat..


The things is 19.99 on sale now LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The things is 19.99 on sale now LOL


I’m gonna try the towel thing. Thanx big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The things is 19.99 on sale now LOL


Maybe I’ll put this on my wish list…


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna try the towel thing. Thanx big


Only one layer on the towel...you could start a fire.   I personally use  a pizza pan.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Only one layer on the towel...you could start a fire.   I personally use  a pizza pan.


I have a pan that will fit. I don’t want any fire that’s for sure. Just trying to bring the temp up in the little house a few degrees and sitting right on top of the mat is a bit hot. To cheap to invest in rostermans 19.95 sale right now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288620


I remember that deal


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

I have a laser thermometer I used to take temps of switch gear connections tosee if they were heating up .Now I use it to take soil temp .seedling temp.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a pan that will fit. I don’t want any fire that’s for sure. Just trying to bring the temp up in the little house a few degrees and sitting right on top of the mat is a bit hot. To cheap to invest in rostermans 19.95 sale right now


its such a deal !


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288620


Earl...
I don't remember 19.95, but I do remember he would paint any car for 99.99..
..surely that included no bodywork, you just brought your "ready to paint" car in and it got sprayed. Very handy for a young man looking for shortcuts.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna try the towel thing. Thanx big





hot pads or pot holders work pretty good

another fun toy to put on your wish list , digital temperature gun

my favorite use is when growing indoors and I wonder if my plant is to close to the lights so I take a few readings on the leaves that are the closest to the light

i also checked my heating pad and there are cool and hot spots on it , the heatings pads are not very consistent in even temps


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

I have one neet little tool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

I have one. Never needed it growing weed. Nor have I ever used a heating Matt. I start my seeds in Jiffy Pots and seed starter and keep them under CfLs until they pop thru and get about 3 or 4" tall. Then Jiffy Pot is  buried into FF Ocean Forest in what ever sized pot I'm going to grow in. I use a razor blade to make several cuts in the sides and bottom of the Jiffy Pots which dissolve anyway.The roots grow until they break thru the Jiffy Pots. By then they can handle the FF Soil.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

I have the case to one, still looking for the device.  Probably on top of a tent....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

I used them back in the day to get surface temperature of whatever substrate I was going to paint or apply texture too. Warranties we're important.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Amazon sells these too LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Don't need it. My Wife lies to me


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I used them back in the day to get surface temperature of whatever substrate I was going to paint or apply texture too. Warranties we're important.


I used them on output mosfets and heatsinks in class A amplifiers. They sound better the hotter they get, but eventually cook. Last time I remember using it was on ballasts for HPS....the transformer type get egg cooking hot.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't need it. My Wife lies to me


I know....you cant have one of those in the house, constantly beeping until battery wears out.  Its a type of burden. LOL

Bubba


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have one. Never needed it growing weed. Nor have I ever used a heating Matt. I start my seeds in Jiffy Pots and seed starter and keep them under CfLs until they pop thru and get about 3 or 4" tall. Then Jiffy Pot is  buried into FF Ocean Forest in what ever sized pot I'm going to grow in. I use a razor blade to make several cuts in the sides and bottom of the Jiffy Pots which dissolve anyway.The roots grow until they break thru the Jiffy Pots. By then they can handle the FF Soil.
> View attachment 288645


Seeds are easy....cuts are more difficult.  If not done properly success is difficult.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hot pads or pot holders work pretty good
> 
> another fun toy to put on your wish list , digital temperature gun
> 
> ...


Come on Santa


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Come on Santa


Its kinda early  but go for it ...!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

I have cloned so much shit I can't remember it all. My backyard is full of shit I have cloned.
I have 6 Thornless Black Berry bushes. Started out with one. 4 of 6 of my Pepper Plants are clones. I've even cloned Tomato plants.
I do my Clones damn near the same as I do my Seeds. Only I use FF Ocean Forest in the Jiffy Pots and keep them moist under CFLs. And I use clonning powder.
Sometimes I use a diy Bubbler for my Clones.
Honestly never had any problems.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hot pads or pot holders work pretty good
> 
> another fun toy to put on your wish list , digital temperature gun
> 
> ...


Went with two wicker hot pads just to lift it a half inch or so. Gonna check them later on may change them out with a couple pieces of tile so I won’t have a fire hazard


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Went with two wicker hot pads just to lift it a half inch or so. Gonna check them later on may change them out with a couple pieces of tile so I won’t have a fire hazard


tile sounds like a good idea and would hold heat me thinks..


----------

